# The tosser that hit my car!!!!



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone out there good with legal stuff???

Some goon decided to drive across a roundabout while I was next to him instead of around it and he's clipped my nearside wing and headlamp. After driving on for about half a mile totally oblivious until I signalled for him to pull over, he then got out, inspected the damage and said I hit him!!! :evil:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Any witnesses?


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

Unfortunately no. I think the damage speaks for itself due to the angle my headlamp now sits at but I'm not sure how thoroughly they investigate these things.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this!!

Have you taken any pictures of the damged cars?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Regardless of fault with no witnesses your insurance companies will more than likely reach a compromise settlement anyway. If nothing else you are best being the claiment rather than the defendent in any insurance claim - assuming you are usuing your insurance. The other driver is only doing what all insurance companies tell you to do which is never admit fault/accept blame in any accident.


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

Still ongoing. He's insured with the same company, (Admiral) and due to his poor claim report with no details or pictures they've backed me and held him responsible. He's contested that and has sought legal advice. The saga continues!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bidders said:


> Still ongoing. He's insured with the same company, (Admiral) and due to his poor claim report with no details or pictures they've backed me and held him responsible. He's contested that and has sought legal advice. The saga continues!!!


the guy sounds like a tosser hope you win in the end


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bidders said:


> Still ongoing. He's insured with the same company, (Admiral) and due to his poor claim report with no details or pictures they've backed me and held him responsible. He's contested that and has sought legal advice. The saga continues!!!


Be firm, bidders, and don't let him get away with it!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> bidders said:
> 
> 
> > Still ongoing. He's insured with the same company, (Admiral) and due to his poor claim report with no details or pictures they've backed me and held him responsible. He's contested that and has sought legal advice. The saga continues!!!
> ...


He is just throwing good money after bad, remember the advice from Hitch Hikers Guide to the Galaxy "Don't Panic"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > bidders said:
> ...


And make sure you know where your towel is :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


And we already know that the answer is 42 

I don't believe in your saying that bidders throws good money after bad, Barry. 
Whatever happens he'll be covered by the insurance and if I was in his shoes I would most certainly not give up.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Its not bidders spending the extra, its the one that hit bidders!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

Apparently his latest attempt to shift the blame was accusing me of speeding!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bidders said:


> Apparently his latest attempt to shift the blame was accusing me of speeding!


As he has no proof of it I'm sure you can relax over this issue.
What did your insurance say?


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

They've dismissed the speeding claim, no proof and I was 2 cars behind him doing 30 in a single lane approaching a roundabout. They've already told him he's at fault, he's just dragging it out now. It's only a small scuff on my nearside headlight and front bumper, the body shop has quoted well over a grand for the repair, apparently the headlight alone is 600 quid or thereabouts, is this right? I did ask them to remove a few stone chips at the same time which is a bonus  . I just don't want to get it done and pay the premium until I know he's been blamed and the slight angle my headlight has been pushed in on that side shows he's swiped me and I haven't hit him so I want to preserve the evidence, I've been watching CSI 8)


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

No matter what your insurance company tell you - your premiums will go up as a result of this - as you are now classed as a higher risk driver - " having had an accident ". 
My previous car was unattended and parked up in a private car park, got hit by a non-male driver, ( didn't say female/woman - whoops, now I have ! :roll: ) who having hit it, panicked and carried on reversing, making sure she dragged her car down the whole side of mine. BUT at least she sent someone to find me. Put a claim in, eventually got it repaired to a satisfactory standard ( another tale ) - At renewal - premium went up, even with protected no claims. W*nkers. :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bidders said:


> They've dismissed the speeding claim, no proof and I was 2 cars behind him doing 30 in a single lane approaching a roundabout. They've already told him he's at fault, he's just dragging it out now. It's only a small scuff on my nearside headlight and front bumper, the body shop has quoted well over a grand for the repair, apparently the headlight alone is 600 quid or thereabouts, is this right? I did ask them to remove a few stone chips at the same time which is a bonus  . I just don't want to get it done and pay the premium until I know he's been blamed and the slight angle my headlight has been pushed in on that side shows he's swiped me and I haven't hit him so I want to preserve the evidence, I've been watching CSI 8)


The bodyshop is right about the price of the headlamp.

If your insurance decides that the other party is to blame for the accident then you won't have to pay anything at all. The bill in it's entirety will be settled by the other party's insurance including the excess onyour policy.


----------



## bidders (Jan 16, 2005)

The claim was settled in my favour this week after months of calling them for updates and getting no joy. I finally cracked after christmas and mentioned the ombudsman and my solicitor, telling them their service was crap. 3 days later a letter arrived telling me I wasn't at fault, they still whacked up my insurance by over Â£100! I don't think they were surprised when I said I wouldn't be renewing my policy. A lot of hassle for a 2 inch graise on my bumper and headlight.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, it usually is, isn't it? 
But it is now settled and you can relax


----------

